# Use Windows Installer Cleanup Utility before Reinstalling Apps.



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

I have assisted in many posts where the problem is "Cannot Reinstall ...." Most times the problem has been solved by running free Windows Installer Cleanup Utility before reinstalling

and/or

running free Revo Uninstaller or a similar app.

Many times there are left over installation files that conflict with the files of the new version.

I have found this problem often occurs with Apple apps. --- I-Tunes, QuickTime and Safari.


----------



## daor79 (Nov 24, 2009)

lagunasrfr said:


> I have assisted in many posts where the problem is "Cannot Reinstall ...." Most times the problem has been solved by running free Windows Installer Cleanup Utility before reinstalling
> and/or
> 
> running free Revo Uninstaller or a similar app.
> ...


I have downloaded & successfully installed the utility. When I try to open
it, the following error message pops up.
"Windows installer clean up application has stopped working." "A problem
caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program
and notify you if a solution is available" I have to open it as
admininstrator as I get a "V_script" error otherwise.

I have the same problem with the Roxio Easy Media 9.0 suite. The
introduction screen opens ok, but when an application in the EMC 9 trys to
open, the same message appears with the name of the application inserted
instead of "windows installer cleanup"


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

Remove the version you've already installed with Revo Uninstaller.


Re-download the cleanup utility, save it to a file, don't run it from the download pane.

When you run the setup file, run as administrator.


----------

